# Cafe Curtains in Finished Basement?



## MEMama3 (Apr 2, 2010)

We are in the process of finishing the basement. Everything is looking great... except the windows. We struggle with the same problem as most people with finished basements, there are only small windows way up by the ceiling. 

I want to keep all the light in there that I can, but these windows look silly in such an open space. My first thought was "cafe curtains", putting the bottom part just below the window, so it looks like a standard size window. I fear that cafe curtains anywhere other than a kitchen and maybe a bath would look strange.

What is your opinion of cafe curtains in a non-traditional setting? Do you have any other ideas you could share with me?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Go against the norm......I love doing that. Heck, I put laminate on my walls in the basement, so that I could get a libraryish feel.......:yes: Take a look at my pics in the Project Showcase, and you can see what I did with my small window.

Cafe curtains I think would be fine. You can even bring them all the way down to the floor, and give the illusion that the window is bigger than it really is. 

I have the same windows in my basement, and what I did was I put a sheer fabric panel, and I swagged it to one side and tied it, and I made them go right to the floor. In fact, I made them pool at the bottom.

You can even put panels on each side of the window, on the wall, giving illusion that the window is wider also. Just a thought.

Good luck!


----------



## ahboo (May 2, 2010)

-----


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

I think care curtains would be fine. Sounds like you want to make them an outside mount and mount them lower to give the appearance of a longer window. You could also use a top-down-botton-up shades such as a cellular shade or a woven wood (bamboo shade) for the same effect.


----------

